# Life after TT



## jort (Oct 6, 2014)

Im back!! Ive consciously stayed away for a few months since joining (so I did not over think and stress too early on lol), but my surgery now around the corner, the anxiety begins and the questions are burning!!

apart from worrying about looking after my young kids, I am trying to get a gauge on how I will be in life in general.

my surgery is 13th Feb and I have a lot of social functions to attend in March and April.
how did you recover from surgery? do you think I will be ready for some big social outings by March/April?

Im also a paediatric nurse, and have only taken 2 weeks off work.....

Bare in mind I have had a lot of general anaesthetics in the past 15yrs so surgery itself is of no real concern.

A friend went overseas on a holiday approx 2months post op, so obviously I am hopeful 

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> my surgery is 13th Feb and I have a lot of social functions to attend in March and April.
> how did you recover from surgery? do you think I will be ready for some big social outings by March/April? Im also a paediatric nurse, and have only taken 2 weeks off work.....


I looked at your old posts and could not find any labs.

If you go into surgery euthyroid and start recovery within a day or 3 - you should be OK. Be sure and get as much rest as you can post op and you will not be able to lift your children until the incision heals.

You should figure your starting replacement dosage at 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight if you choose a levothyroxine only med.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I felt mostly back to normal in about a week. They told me no lifting until after my pre-op appointment which was about 2 weeks after surgery. I had some days here or there where I felt more tired and run down, but that was about it. I went on holiday barely 3 weeks post op and was fine. Again, more fatigue than usual being the only issue, but that gradually improved from there. I also had some hair loss about 2-3 weeks post op. That stopped after a short time. I would guess you'd be good for your events in April and May. As far as life in general, I actually feel better than before and my TT was just this past August. My scar is nearly gone already and with a touch of cover-up it's invisible. I'm very light skin so it takes longer to fade. I was one of those people who was so worried about the surgery but it was easier than I thought.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My husband & I re-roofed the house 11 days after surgery; we hosted our fantasy football draft five days after surgery (although I did cook everything ahead of time). I thought the surgery was easy.

Getting my meds tuned in was tough. I felt gradually worse following the 14 post-op day mark. I was seriously under medicated and it took ~ eight months to sort out. Is that the normal experience? No. Most doctors do a better job of estimating an appropriate dose. Does that mean you are guaranteed to feel better immediately? Nope. Sometimes you have to fiddle with dosages and medication changes until you find your sweet spot.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My husband & I re-roofed the house 11 days after surgery


I am WOMAN! Hear me ROAR!!!! I LOL everytime you mention this feat!

I cooked dinner the day I came home from surgery which was 27 hours door to door.

I faded after about day 3 when thyroid replacement was started. I felt fatigued for quite a long time post op - due to being under medicated and also low in Ferritin and Vit D.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I can't say I was in top form right off. I had been sick for a long time before the last bit of thyroid leaving and think I was truly run down. We did go camping about 2 weeks after. I am in my 50's and I suspect you may be a bit younger. Best to you.


----------



## jort (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks guys.
yea I'm 32yrs old with 2 young kids.
i have no thyroid issues prior just these grossly big growths.....hence my questions. i have never felt the effects of under active or over active thyroid.

I'm pretty sure here in Oz they start you on medications straight away.

thanks for all the confidence. I'm actually looking forward to it and it been over with


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> i have no thyroid issues prior just these grossly big growths...


The kids or the nodules. LOL


----------



## jort (Oct 6, 2014)

hahahaha bit of both


----------

